# Got Talent



## oublexis (May 10, 2008)

*Ένα νήμα για αργόσχολους και εξαιρετικά πιεσμένους*

Επίσημος ιστότοπος: http://talent.itv.com/

Πέρυσι το διαγωνισμό τον κέρδισε ο ασχημούλης Paul Potts, ο τενόρος πωλητής τηλεφώνων, που συγκίνησε και κέρδισε όλη τη Βρετανία με τη φωνή του, το φτηνό κουστούμι του και το ντροπαλό του ύφος. Από τότε, έβγαλε ένα δίσκο με γνωστές άριες, πούλησε μερικά εκατομμύρια κόπιες και περιοδεύει τραγουδώντας σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.

Το παρακάτω βιντεάκι (από την πρώτη του εμφάνιση) το έχουν δει μέχρι στιγμής πάνω από 25 εκατομμύρια επισκέπτες.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA

Περισσότερα εδώ και στο youtube.com


Στα φετινά τώρα. Τα τέσσερα Yes μέχρι σήμερα (το τέταρτο είναι το δικό μου):

1: Scala (τέσσερις Βανέσες; μμμ…)

1: Kate and her dog Gin

1: Iona Luvsamdorj the contortionist

1: Craig Harper and the Boyzone sendup

1: Andrew Johnston sings Pie Jesu



2: Strike (for ladies only)

2: Madonna sings Whitney (σχεδόν)

2: Charlie Green (το ’χει)


3: Suleman Mirza with a twist

3: Per Diem and the Likeability Factor


4. Dean Wilson (Tour de force)

4. Jeremy Lynch and his ball skills



(Θα έβαζα και τη Sophie the belly dancer για τους κυρίους, αλλά χορός της κοιλιάς και κόκνεϊ προφορά δε λέει…)

Έπεται συνέχεια αν δεν βαρεθώ...


----------



## kapa18 (May 10, 2008)

Ο Τσάρλι πάει για crooner καρφωτός! Τρέμε Michael Bublé!


----------



## stathis (May 13, 2008)

> Πέρυσι το διαγωνισμό τον κέρδισε ο ασχημούλης Paul Potts, ο τενόρος πωλητής τηλεφώνων, που συγκίνησε και κέρδισε όλη τη Βρετανία με τη φωνή του, το φτηνό κουστούμι του και το ντροπαλό του ύφος.


Ο Πολ Ποτς ζει!
(Μπρρρ...)


----------



## oublexis (Apr 19, 2009)

*From Britain's Got Talent 2009*


*



*
And the BBC coverage


Εύχομαι καλή ανάσταση σε όλα σας τα όνειρα που είδατε να σταυρώνονται ξανά και ξανά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2009)

Κι εδώ ακούστε την να τραγουδάει Cry me a river, το 1999.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2009)

Το παιχνίδι των (στημένων;) αντιθέσεων συνεχίζεται:


----------



## oublexis (May 31, 2009)

http://talent.itv.com/news/story/item_100225.htm

The dance troupe Diversity beat Susan Boyle into second place to win the worlds biggest talent show.

Dance troupe Diversity have been crowned the winners of Britain's Got Talent 2009.

The ten-strong dance troupe from Essex and London gained the most public votes in the competition, beating Scottish singer Susan Boyle into second place.

Diversity's choreographer Ashley Banjo was blown away by the result, told Ant and Dec, "When you said our name I thought I was dreaming. Everyone who has voted - you have changed our lives".

The group have only been together since 2007 but with members aged 12-25 they blew the judges away with their incomparable 'transformer' dance routine.

Earlier this evening, Simon told them, "This is the only performance of the night, if we were giving marks, I would have given a ten. It was sheer and utter perfection."

Said Ashley, "To perform at the Royal Variety Show would be something we'd remember for the rest of our lives.

Boys, it's gonna happen. You have a cheque for £100,000. And in December you will perform for the Queen.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2009)

Είναι απίστευτοι! Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο πράγμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2009)

H οποία Susan έπαθε νευρικό κλονισμό λόγω δεύτερης θέσης, αλλά θα τραγουδήσει για τον Ομπάμα την 4η Ιουλίου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2011)

Λίγο μακρύτερα από τη Βρετανία, αλλά ανάλογη περίπτωση: Το 'σκασε από το ορφανοτροφείο στα πέντε του και ζούσε στον δρόμο για δέκα χρόνια. Ανέλπιστη φωνή από τον 22χρονο Νοτιοκορεάτη Choi Sung-Bong που τραγουδά το _Nella Fantasia_:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Καλοί! Και στο επόμενο. Δεν ξέρω τι τραγούδησαν στον τελικό, αλλά ήρθαν δεύτεροι. Πρώτος, διάβασα, ήρθε κάποιος σκύλος... Αλλά κερδισμένοι βγήκαν, έτσι κι αλλιώς: Cowell gives BGT's runners-up Jonathan Antoine and Charlotte Jaconelli a £1m deal






Πάω να βρω γιουτιουμπάκια με τον σκύλο...


(Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση εδώ: http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=33967)


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Επειδή δεν παρακολουθώ διαγωνισμούς, το είχα χάσει το πιο πανω, και συμφωνώ ότι η μικρή δεν είναι τόσο καλή, αλλά δεν είναι και χάλια, πιο πολλή δουλειά θέλει και ίσως τα καταφέρει σε κανένα πιο εύκολο είδος. Θεωρώ γελοίο το ότι οι κριτές κάνουν αρνητικά σχόλια στην αρχή, αφού ξέρουμε ότι τους έχουν ακούσει από πριν τους διαγωνιζόμενους και έχουν αποφασίσει ποιός θα εμφανιστεί. 
Με πληροφορεί το ιντερνέτιο ότι το ντουέτο ετοιμάζει τον πρώτο του δίσκο τώρα. 
Αλλά κι οι Αμερικανοί δεν πανε πισω με τα οπεροφρικιά:


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2012)

Ορίστε, η Άσλεϊ και ο/η Πάντζι (δηλαδή η Άσλεϊ) τσίμπησαν μισό εκατομμύριο λίρες. Αν και τα σχόλια στη γιουτιουμποσελίδα είναι όλα τα λεφτά.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Νομίζω είναι _Ο_ Πάτζι (χωρίς ν), όπως η μασκότ του Μπιμπισί. 
Οι τραγουδιστές βγαζουν δίσκους, δεν έχουν ανάγκη, αλλά έχω δει και καλύτερα σκυλοσώου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2012)

Το βρήκα τραγικά γελοίο ότι ο σκύλος και η κυρά του βγήκαν πρώτοι. Δηλαδή οκέι, θέλει δουλειά και κόπο, αλλά όχι ότι είναι ταλέντο να κάνεις τον σκύλο σου να κάνει τούμπες και κωλοτούμπες. Τραγικόν.


----------



## pontios (Feb 6, 2013)

Οι κριτές πάτησαν τα κουμπιά μαζί και σε χρόνο μηδέν, μόλις άκουσαν την φωνή της 19χρονης (Karise Eden) στις τυφλές οντισιόνς του προγράμματος The Voice Australia 2012.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-QdjnA2vtI


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2013)

Αφού είδα το βιντεάκι, διαπίστωσα ότι όταν λες "πάτησαν τα κουμπιά μαζί σε χρόνο μηδέν", εννοείς ότι ενέκριναν, και όχι ότι απέρριψαν. Επειδή στο "... got talent" το πάτημα του κουμπιού σημαίνει απόρριψη. Δεν είχα ξαναδεί κανένα επεισόδιο του The Voice.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

Χεχε, κι εγώ αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα νόμισα αρχικά. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Και, αφού αυτό έχει παλιώσει (ωραία αλλά μπαγιάτικα νέα μάς έφερες, pontios), ιδού και η συνέχεια:

Karise Eden (born 11 July 1992) is an Australian singer-songwriter, and *the winner of the first season of The Voice (Australia) in 2012*. She subsequently signed with Universal Music Australia and released her debut single "You Won't Let Me". *It was one of the four songs recorded by Eden that entered the ARIA Singles Chart top five during the week of 25 June 2012. She became the first artist to achieve this feat since The Beatles, who held the top six positions of the chart in 1964.* Eden's debut studio album My Journey was released on 26 June 2012, which contained songs she performed on The Voice, as well as newly recorded covers. The album debuted at number one on the ARIA Albums Chart and was certified double platinum.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karise_Eden


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2013)

Πάντως, κατ' αντιπαράσταση, δείτε τι έκαναν οι νικητές του _Αμερική Έχεις Ταλέντο_ με τα δικά τους σκυλιά και πείτε με ότι δεν είναι 100 κλάσεις ανώτερο σόου από αυτό της Βρετανίδας με τον μαλλιαρό της μπόγο:


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Οι Αμερικανοί σε όλα είναι καλύτεροι από τους Άγγλους. 
Το Βρετανία έχεις Ταλέντο το είδα μια φορά μόνο γιατί είχα πάει σε φίλους φανατικούς και θυμάμαι τα εξής:
α. είπαν σε μια Ισπανίδα καλλίφωνη που είχε φτάσει μέχρι προημιτελικά ότι εδώ είναι το Βρετανία έχεις Ταλέντο, όχι το Ισπανία έχεις Ταλέντο (ντροπή, δε νομίζω να έχει ειπωθεί τέτοιο ούτε στα ελληνικά ρηάλιτι με τις αλλοδαπές νικήτριες). 
β. καταχειροκροτήθηκε ένα ατάλαντο χορευτικό συγκρότημα μαύρων έφηβων αλητάμπουρων από αυτούς που άμα τους δεις στο δρόμο αλλάζεις πεζοδρόμιο για παν ενδεχόμενο. Ο εκπρόσωπός τους μας φλόμωσε στα γραμματικά/ συντακτικά λάθη και στους αμερικανισμούς για να δείξει ότι είναι παιδί του λαού. Κι όλοι τους λέγανε τι role models θα γίνουν για όλα τα παιδιά των φτωχών συνοικιών, διότι ως γνωστών τα παιδιά των φτωχών συνοικιών χρειάζεται να ονειρεύονται ότι θα πιάσουν την καλή με το να κουνάνε τον ποπό τους στις γωνίες για να τους πετάνε οι περαστικοί δίφραγκα, όχι διαβάζοντας κανένα μάθημα μπας και ξεστραβωθούνε (άλλα άμα ξεστραβωθούνε θα αρχίσουν να ρωτάνε γιατί είναι φτωχοί, και δε βολεύει). 

Σε ένα πρόγραμμα όλες οι ψυχώσεις της χώρας μαζί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ τις ίδιες εντυπώσεις είχα από το _Βρετανία -νομίζεις πως- έχεις Ταλέντο_. Επίσης κατέληξα ότι... Βρετανία, δεν έχεις σχεδόν καθόλου ταλέντο και μόλις εμφανίζεται ένας τραγουδιστής που καταφέρνει να βγάλει 3 νότες σωστά, αρχίζεις να χειροκροτάς. Τουλάχιστον άσ' τον να τελειώσει.


----------



## pontios (Feb 7, 2013)

Καλημέρα.



> nickel wrote .. ωραία αλλά μπαγιάτικα νέα μάς έφερες, pontios.


Σωστή παρατήρηση .. αλλά το ξαναείδα τις προάλλες (στο youtube), και γι αυτό ήταν φρέσκο στο νου μου. :)



> Alexandra wrote..
> Επειδή στο "... got talent" το πάτημα του κουμπιού σημαίνει απόρριψη. Δεν είχα ξαναδεί κανένα επεισόδιο του The Voice.



Στο Voice, μόνο ταλαντούχοι τραγουδιστές λαμβάνουν μέρος, ακόμα κατά το (τυφλό) στάδιο του οντισιόν. Προφανώς θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα προγενέστερο στάδιο, το οποίο δεν μεταδίδεται, που εξασφαλίζει μια πηγή συγκέντρωσης ταλέντου.

Here's some British Talent (Voice UK), for Helle.
UK's Leanne Mitchell this time, performing " 'It's A Man's Man's Man's World".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gClh69oPmUE


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2013)

Προσωπικά, στα Got Talent βαριέμαι τους τραγουδιστές. Είναι απολύτως αδύνατον να με εντυπωσιάσει τραγουδιστής. Μπορεί να μ' αρέσει και να βρίσκω την φωνή του φρέσκια, αλλά έχουμε ηχογραφημένους ερμηνευτές ενός αιώνα. Η ανθρώπινη φωνή δεν ποικίλει τόσο πολύ που να μην τα έχεις ακούσει όλα. Είναι και το ότι η μουσική είναι κομμάτι της καθημερινότητάς μας, ακούμε τραγούδια όλην την ώρα. Πόσο πιθανό είναι να εντυπωσιαστούμε από μια νέα φωνή, όσο καλή κι αν είναι; Πόσο πιθανόν είναι να μην θυμίζει, καθόλου, κανέναν τραγουδιστή, κανένα στυλ;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Alexandra (Apr 16, 2013)

Φανταστικό!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2013)

Κι εδώ κάνουν κάτι απίστευτες φιγούρες:


----------



## pontios (Jul 30, 2013)

Jump to the 2.20 mark!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f03HlnAPqEo


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2013)

Πώς με εκνευρίζει που αρχίζει να ουρλιάζει το κοινό με την πρώτη μη φάλτσα νότα που ακούνε. Συγκρατηθείτε λίγο, ρε αλόγατα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2013)

Μα αφού υπάρχει ένας κύριος που δεν τον βλέπουμε στις οθόνες μας που τους κάνει νοήματα και τους έχουν πει από πριν ότι όταν σας κάνω αυτό το νόημα ουρλιάζετε (αν και το λένε συνήθως ως εξής: οι θεατές από το σπίτι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την ατμόσφαιρα και δεν αρκεί να χειροκροτήσετε, πρέπει να δείξετε πολύ ενθουσιασμό για να καταλάβουν τι ωραία που περνάμε εδώ πέρα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2013)

Εννοείς τον floor manager. Οκέι, αλλά δεν νομίζω να τους κάνει σήμα από την πρώτη νότα. Εξάλλου συνήθως το κοινό σε τέτοια σόου είναι 15χρονα ξεμυαλισμένα, δεν φαντάζομαι να θέλουν και πολύ πρόλογο για να ουρλιάξουν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2013)

Τα έχουν προετοιμάσει από πριν. 
Βεβαίως ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα το νόημα του τσιρίγματος σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γενικότερα. Το θέμα είναι να τον ακούσεις πρώτα, αλλά ίσως και όχι- ίσως το ζητούμενο είναι να πας εκεί να τσιρίξεις να ξεδώσεις να κλείσει η φωνή σου μερικές μέρες να ησυχάσουν οι πάντες. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα παει στο μπαλέτο και για κακή μου τύχη καθόταν σχετικά κοντά μου μια κοπέλλα η οποία με το που βγήκε ο πρωταγωνιστής στη σκηνή σηκώθηκε απάνω και χειροκροτούσε σε κάθε βήμα που έκανε, και στα δύσκολα σημεία φώναζε κι όλας μπράβο, μπράβο. Ήταν φοβερά ενοχλητική γιατί δεν ακούγαμε τη μουσική ύστερα από λίγο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Όταν γίνεται γύρισμα τα κορίτσια αυτά ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι αν τσιρίξουν είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο πως θα τις δείξει η κάμερα. Κι όσο γρηγορότερα τσιρίξουν, τόσο πιο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα τις δείξει (διότι αν ωρύεται όλη η κερκίδα τότε ο τηλεσκηνοθέτης θα κάνει γενικό πλάνο ή πανοραμίκ· κι αν κλείσει το κάδρο μπορεί να δείξει άλλα άτομα, αφού θα 'ναι πολλοί αυτοί που τσιρίζουν). Πρόκειται για την επιβίωση του καλύτερα τσιρίζοντος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2013)

Αυτό που λες Ζαζ, συμφωνεί με αυτό που μόλις έγραψα, ότι δηλαδή πρόκειται για ξεμυαλισμένα* 15χρονα που δεν θέλουν και πολύ προτροπή.


* είπα να είμαι ευγενικός και μια φορά, άλλη λέξη είχα στο μυαλό μου.


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2013)

Πώς λέγεται ελληνικά ο φλόορ μάνατζερ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Earion said:


> Πώς λέγεται ελληνικά ο φλόορ μάνατζερ;


Υπεύθυνος τσιρίδας Διευθυντής πλατό


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2013)

Καλή μαγκιά να αλλάξεις το _φλορ_ με το _πλατό_.:)


----------



## pontios (Jul 31, 2013)

In regards to "pumping up" the audience -
The floor manager would probably oversee this duty - but the actual person (whose duty is to "pump up" the audience) is usually referred to as the "warm-up" guy (or the audience warm up guy).


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2013)

pontios said:


> the "warm-up" guy (or the audience warm up guy).


Καλημέρα. Και εδώ έχουμε τους αντίστοιχους, που νομίζω ότι τους λένε _ανιματέρ_ και _ανιματρίς_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2013)

Νίνα Σιμόν από 13χρονη:


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Πολύ μου άρεσε — περισσότερο από το τραγούδι της, η άνεση και σιγουριά της. Πήγα και μελέτησα και ανακάλυψα ότι είχε ήδη εμφανιστεί στους _Αθλίους_ ως Κοζέτ (Τιτίκα) στο Μπρόντγουεϊ στα εφτά της, έχει τραγουδήσει τον εθνικό ύμνο σε στάδια και οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι νέο ταλέντο.

Στο τέλος έπιασε τη δεύτερη θέση. Την πρώτη την πήρε ο Tate Stevens, τραγουδιστής κάντρι. Άκουσα την εκτέλεση τού _Rolling In The Deep_, όπως τη δασκάλεψε η Μπρίτνεϊ Σπιρς να το πει. Πολύ κακή έμπνευση. Το τραγούδι της Αντέλ απαιτεί ρωμαλέα φωνή σαν της Αντέλ και οτιδήποτε άλλο φαίνεται λίγο. Αντίστοιχα ο Τέιτ είπε κάτι πολύ βατό.

Αλλά η μικρή έχει μια σίγουρη καριέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 14, 2013)

Καλή, αλλά απλά τραγουδίστρια. Δεν υπάρχει τραγουδιστής να με εντυπωσιάσει γιατί δεν υπάρχουν φωνές που να μην έχουμε ακούσει. Τα έχουμε ακούσει όλα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2013)

Μια και ο Κάουελ ανέφερε την Κάρι Άντεργουντ και η μικρούλα τραγούδησε τραγούδι της, ιδού και η οντισιόν της Άντεργουντ στο American Idol το 2004. Για τη συνέχεια, στη Wikipedia: ένα μάτσο ρεκόρ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2013)

«You could sing the phone-book...»


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Για ταλέντο δεν ξέρω, αλλά από IQ σκίζει. Δεν έφερε λέει κανέναν μαζί της, στην οντισιόν, γιατί αν αποτύγχανε δεν θα ήθελε να το μάθει κανείς. Hello! Την βλέπεις για πολύ πριβέ την οντισιόν, κοπελιά;

Προσωπικά την βρήκα υπερβολικά κατασκευασμένη την ερμηνεία της. Απολύτως μηδέν συναίσθημα, κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα. Μού άρεσε φέτος αυτός:


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

Η συγκεκριμένη υποψήφια έκανε τη γύρα των διαγωνισμών ταλέντου πέρσι, με οικογένεια στο κοινό, με έξαλλο ντύσιμο, με απ'όλο το σώου της μοιραίας γυναικας και δεν προχώρησε σε κανέναν εκτός από αυτό εδώ που το έπαιξε ντροπαλή και χαζούλα και έριξε δέκα τόνους κλάμα. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν φτιαχτό ή αν όντως είχε απογοητευτεί από τις αποτυχίες (όλα είναι πιθανά, αλλά...), πάντως και σε αυτό μόνο μέχρι τα προκριματικά πήγε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2013)

Είναι η ιδέα μου ή οι μουσικοί σ' αυτά τα σόου εκθειάζονται δεκάδες φορές περισσότερο απ' όσο αξίζουν στ' αλήθεια; Το λέω με αφορμή το παρακάτω, που το θεωρώ ως μια από τις πιο πομπώδεις και αρμονικά τρισάθλιες ερμηνείες που έχω ακούσει ποτέ, αλλά το κοινό και οι κριτές τούς αποθέωσαν, πραγματικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

Nαι, γιατί νομίζουν ότι ο κόσμος θα τα παρακολουθήσει μονο αν δείχνουν πολύ επιτυχημένους και ανέχονται μόνο μικρό ποσοστό γελωτοποιών στα πρώτα στάδια των διαγωνισμών.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2013)

Αν ηταν πραγματικοί διαγωνισμοί ταλεντων δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν autotune.


----------



## pontios (Nov 5, 2013)

Γεια σε όλους.

Δύο ταλαντούχα αδέρφια (10 και 12 ετών)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 22, 2013)

Κατά την γνώμη μου ήταν καλύτερη η Τζάκι Εβάνκο (εμφανίστηκε στα 10 της, στο AGT 2010). Είχε αρκετά πιο ώριμη φωνή, λιγότερο παιδική. Βέβαια θα την πω την κακία μου. Άλλο κομμάτι από το _Άβε Μαρία_ δεν υπάρχει; Έλεος, πια! Φοβούνται ότι αν πουν κάτι άλλο δεν θα το αναγνωρίσουν και δεν θα τους ψηφίσουν; Ή ότι δεν θα έχουν μέτρο σύγκρισης με τους 400 προηγούμενους διαγωνιζόμενους που είπαν το ίδιο πράγμα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η Εβάνκο είχε πιο ώριμη (λιγότερο παιδική) και ίσως πιο καλοδουλεμένη φωνή. Εύκολα γίνεται η σύγκριση, μια και στην πρώτη τους εμφάνιση επί σκηνής τραγούδησαν και οι δύο το _O mio babbino caro_: η Amira (στο 2:45) και η Jackie (1:40). Πάω με την ευκαιρία να ακούσω το _Songs from the Silver Screen_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2014)

Άσχετο κάπως με τον τίτλο, αλλά όχι με το όνειρο.

Από την Καθημερινή:
15-01-2014
Το «My Way» της Φιλιππινέζας
Η Rose Fostanes πήγε στο Ισραήλ για να αναλάβει την φροντίδα ηλικιωμένων. Εκτός από αυτό, κατάφερε να κερδίσει και το δημοφιλέστερο τηλεπαιχνίδι της χώρας, το X-Factor. Την τελική βραδιά νίκησε τέσσερις Ισραηλινούς συμπαίκτες της, τραγουδώντας Frank Sinatra και My Way.

Στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rose_Fostanes

Η εκτέλεση:


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2014)

Το ότι η εννιάχρονη Amira Willighagen κέρδισε το ολλανδικό Got Talent στο τέλος του 2013 (βλέπε #54) το ανακάλυψε σήμερα και το Mega...

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27384&subid=2&pubid=33220463


----------



## cougr (Mar 22, 2014)

Sister Cristina Scuccia rocks The Voice-Italy


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2014)

Τώρα θα γίνω κακιά γιατί θα πω: άμα ήθελες να γίνεις ροκ σταρ βρε κορίτσι, τι το ήθελες το μοναστήρι; Κι άμα ήθελες το μοναστήρι, γιατί πας σε διαγωνισμούς; 
Δεν είμαι κατά του να συμμετέχουν οι κληρικοί στα κοσμικά (με μέτρο, ελπίζω να μη δούμε κανέναν παπά να τραγουδάει ραπ με κακές κουβέντες) ή να εμφανίζονται στα ΜΜΕ, να βγάζουν δίσκους κλπ. Αλλά τους διαγωνισμούς τι τους θέλουν; 

ΥΓ Και ναι, δεν έχουν κατασταλάξει οι απόψεις μου για το θέμα, οπότε αύριο μπορεί να έχω αλλάξει γνώμη, αλλά για την ώρα είμαι της παροιμίας: ή παπάς παπάς ή ζευγάς ζευγάς. 
ΥΓ2 Περιμένω πότε θα δούμε μπαλλέτο με καλόγριες. Ή μόνο στο τραγούδι περιορίζονται;


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2014)

The Singing Nun (Sœur Sourire). _Dominique_






_Refrain_:

Dominique, —nique, —nique s’en allait tout simplement
Routier pauvre et chantant
En tout chemin, en tout lieux, il ne parle que du bon Dieu
Il ne parle que du bon Dieu

------
À l’époque ou Jean-sans-Terre d’Angleterre était le Roi
Dominique, notre Père, combattit les Albigeois

Refrain

Certain jour un hérétique par des ronces le conduit
Mais notre Père, Dominique par sa joie le convertit

Refrain

Ni chameau, ni diligence il parcourt l'Europe à pied
Scandinavie ou Provence dans la sainte pauvreté

Refrain

Enflamma de toute école filles et garçons pleins d'ardeur
Et pour semer la Parole inventa les Frères-Prêcheurs

Refrain

Chez Dominique et ses frères le pain s'en vint a manquer
Et deux anges se présentèrent portant de grands pains dorés

Refrain

Dominique vit en rêve les prêcheurs du monde entier
Sous le manteau de la Vierge en grand nombre rassemblés

Refrain

Dominique, mon bon Père, garde-nous simples et gais
Pour annoncer à nos frères la Vie et la Vérité

Refrain


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## cougr (Mar 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> [...] ΥΓ2 Περιμένω πότε θα δούμε μπαλλέτο με καλόγριες. Ή μόνο στο τραγούδι περιορίζονται;



Καλά, δεν έχεις ακούσει για το διαβόητο «μπαλέτο των καλογραιών» του Τζάκομο Μέγιερμπεερ; :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ2 Περιμένω πότε θα δούμε μπαλλέτο με καλόγριες. Ή μόνο στο τραγούδι περιορίζονται;



Well, not exactly what you or I had in mind...


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2014)

Το θέμα είναι να είναι αληθινές καλόγριες, όχι καλλιτέχνες ντυμένοι καλόγριες.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2014)

*Sisters Got Talent #1*

...
Hail Holy Queen (Oh Maria) - Sister Act







My God (My Guy)







I Will Follow Him


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2014)

*Sisters Got Talent #2*

...
Ball of Confusion (rap on, sisters!)







Get Up Offa That Thing / Dancin' In The Street







Easter Sister egg:

Runnin' with the devil (Van Halen cover) - The Farting Nuns


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Μου άρεσε πάρα πάρα πολύ η εκτέλεση του Gloomy Sunday της Μπίλι Χόλιντεϊ από την ξυπόλητη εφτάχρονη Νορβηγιδούλα Angelina Jordan.







Το πρωτότυπο:


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Προ ημερών, στα ημιτελικά, οκτάχρονη πια, τραγούδησε το Bang Bang της Νάνσι Σινάτρα. Και πέρασε στον τελικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Μη μου πείτε ότι αυτά τα πέντε αγόρια (Collabro) δεν έχουν όλες τις πιθανότητες να πετύχουν στο αγγλικό Got Talent. Ο Σάιμον, βάζω στοίχημα, θα ετοιμάζει κιόλας το συμβόλαιο...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 26, 2014)

SBE said:


> ελπίζω να μη δούμε κανέναν παπά να τραγουδάει ραπ με κακές κουβέντες



Μα καλά, δεν έχω βάλει εδώ το αριστούργημα; 






Σήμερα έπεσα σε ένα πιο αξιοπρεπούς τόνου παράδειγμα: 





Με τρέλανε το πονηρό γελάκι και το σήκωμα του φρυδιού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2014)

Οι στίχοι του δεύτερου στο περίπου:

We join together here today,
To help two people on their way,
As Leah and Chris start their life together.
And now we've reached their special date,
We've come to help them celebrate,
And show how much we love them too, yeah
Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah.
As Leah is walking up the aisle,
And Chris looks up and gives a smile,
The love that flows between them fills the church here,
With Leah's friends and family on her side,
She really is the blushing bride,
With love and pride they lead her,
Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah.
With the priest and the family who lead the prayers,
We say our lines and they say theirs,
I guide them through the ceremony,
And in this house of God above,
They join their hands to show their love,
And say those most important words I do, yeah,
Hallelujah, etc.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2014)

Οι Blue Journey σε χορογραφία σκιών τού David Middendorp:





Ενδιαφέρουσα υλοποίηση παρόμοιου κόνσεπτ από Ταϊλάνδη:


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Μπράβο. Καιρός να ανασκαλέψουμε και τι καινούργιο κυκλοφόρησε. Στο μεταξύ, μια πλήρης χορταστική εικοσάλεπτη σουίτα του Middendorp.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Διασκεδάστε και με το Κινεζάκι. Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι υπότιτλοι δεν μεταφέρουν με ακρίβεια το κινεζικό χιούμορ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2014)

_Θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Μάο._
Δεν κατάλαβα πού ήταν το αστείο σε κάποια από αυτά που λέγανε, ίσως να φταίνε οι υπότιτλοι, ίσως να είναι κι οι Κινέζοι σαν τους Γιαπωνέζους που χαχανίζουν όλη την ώρα. 
ΥΓ Έμαθα και μια κινέζικη λέξη, Ναμπερουάν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Έμαθα και μια κινέζικη λέξη, Ναμπερουάν.


Προφέρεται ναμπεγουάνε.


----------



## pontios (Dec 14, 2014)

9 χρονος πιανίστας που προβιβάστηκε πέντε τάξεις στο σχολείο (I only managed to skip 1 grade  - and I'm not humblebragging, I feel humble).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoMeicWi_1g (runs 2 minutes)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGJ4SCuy3Ao (full version, runs 6 minutes)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2014)

Είναι γλύκας αλλά για πιανίστας είναι μέτριος (ναι, στην ηλικία του).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 15, 2014)

Κατά κανόνα σιχαίνομαι τα ταλεντάδικα με πιτσιρίκια. Δεν μου αρέσει ούτε η υπερέκθεση στην οποία τα υποβάλλουν ούτε ο μικρομεγαλισμός που τους επιβάλλουν. Πρέπει όμως να πω ότι χτες που είδα τυχαία το μουσικό ταλεντάδικο του Μέγκα με πιτσιρίκια εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πώς κάποιες φωνές μπορούν να βγαίνουν από 12χρονα και 13χρονα κορίτσια. Δεν μιλάω για μεγάλες φωνές, αυτό το έχω ξαναδεί, μιλάω απλώς για φωνές τελείως απρόσμενες για το ηχείο από το οποίο βγαίνουν (η περίπτωση της μικρής Αρετής), ή καθ' όλα έτοιμες τεχνικά και σκηνικά (η περίπτωση της μικρής Κατερίνας).


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2014)

Μπράβο. Εγώ είδα το δεύτερο μέρος και ένιωσα την ίδια έκπληξη. Όλα τα παιδιά είχαν εντυπωσιακές φωνές και είχαν κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά με τους δασκάλους τους. Αλλά ο τρόπος που η Κατερίνα απέδωσε το αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι από τους Άθλιους ήταν συγκλονιστικός.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2014)

Η δεύτερη από τις πιο πάνω κοπελίτσες έχει φωνή φυσιολογική για την ηλικία της (η ερμηνεία είναι διαφορετικό ζήτημα). 
Η πρώτη ακούγεται σαν γυναίκα μεγαλούτσικη και ίσως και καπνίστρια. Κι έχει και μεγαλίστικο στυλ ερμηνείας, οπότε αν ακούσεις μόνο τη φωνή περιμένεις καμιά λαϊκή αρτίστα, όχι ένα κοριτσάκι. 
Από κει και πέρα, επαυξάνω τα περί παιδιών σε διαγωνισμούς ταλέντων και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι δύο μικρές δεν μπορούσαν να τραγουδήσουν κάτι πιο κατάλληλο για την ηλικία τους από το ελληνικό και διεθνές ρεπερτόριο. Δε νομίζω ότι μόνο αυτά τα δύο άσματα καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες της εκπομπής ή μόνο αυτά προβάλλουν τις ικανότητες των μικρών. 

Μια άλλη απορία που μου τη θύμισε ο Πόντιος: πώς γίνεται αυτό το "πηδάω πέντε τάξεις" βρε παιδιά; Πάει ο άλλος πρώτη γυμνασίου και του λένε μετά από έξι μήνες σε βάζουμε στην τρίτη λυκείου; Και πότε μαθαίνει την ύλη των ενδιάμεσων τάξεων; Εγώ δυο φορές πήδηξα χρονιά σε μάθημα, γιατί το πρότεινε η δασκάλα, και έκανα ένα μήνα το καλοκαίρι εντατικά την ύλη της χρονιάς που θα πήδαγα (εντατικά, τρόπος του λέγειν, τρεις ώρες κάθε μέρα). Αν χρειαζόταν να το κάνω αυτό για 10 μαθήματα επί πέντε, δηλαδή 50 μαθήματα, μάλλον δεν θα είχα αρκετό χρόνο στις διακοπές. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξέρω άνθρωπο που πήδηξε πολλές τάξεις στο σχολείο αλλά έγινε ως εξής: ξεκίνησε σχολείο σε ξένη χώρα που δεν ήξερε τη γλώσσα, τον έβαλαν στην πρώτη τάξη ενώ ήταν ήδη εννιά χρονών και σε δύο χρόνια τελείωσε το δημοτικό και ήταν μαζί με άλλα παιδιά της ηλικίας του. Αλλά αυτό ήταν καθαρά ζήτημα γλώσσας. Άλλη περίπτωση που ξέρω είναι π.χ. το βαφτιστήρι μου που πηγαίνει β' δημοτικού αλλά τελειώνει τώρα την ύλη της γ' δημοτικού στην αριθμητική με τη μητέρα του. Αλλά μόνο την αριθμητική. Όχι τα άλλα μαθήματα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Για τον μικρό που πηδά τάξεις, αν δεν εξηγεί κάπου πώς έγινε αυτό, νομίζω ότι η πιο απλή λύση είναι να του γράψεις και να τον ρωτήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2014)

Μα δεν είναι μόνο αυτός, κι από άλλους το έχω ακούσει και φαντάζομαι γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ συχνά, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνεται στην πράξη. Γιατί ναι μεν για κάποια μαθήματα π.χ. ιστορία, να πεις άστον να τα διαβάσει μόνος του με την ησυχία του κάποια στιγμή, ή στη γυμναστική να μην έχει καν σημασία, αλλά τα μαθήματα που στηρίζονται σε γνώσεις που τις χτίζεις σιγά σιγά δεν μπορείς να πηδήξεις μερικούς ορόφους χωρίς πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους χτίσεις ταχύρρυθμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2014)

Είμαι δογματικά αντίθετος με το πήδηγμα τάξεων. Το θεωρώ μέγιστη βλακεία, αλλά δυστυχώς επιτρέπεται σε κάποιες χώρες. Στο σχολείο δεν πάμε μόνο για να μάθουμε πράγματα ή για να γίνουμε εξυπνότεροι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

SBE said:


> Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τους χτίσεις ταχύρρυθμα.


Το ξέρω γιατί το είχα κάνει κι εγώ κάποτε: ένα καλοκαίρι του δημοτικού που μάλλον δεν είχαν οι δικοί μου να μου πάρουν αρκετά βιβλία, κάθισα και διάβασα την Άλγεβρα της Β΄ Γυμνασίου της αδελφής μου. (Τάξη δεν πήδηξα· απλώς βαριόμουν ύστερα και έκανα τον έξυπνο.) Αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω μια λεπτομερέστερη περιγραφή από τον συγκεκριμένο νεαρό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2014)

To κοίταξα στο ιντερνέτιο και ίσως υπάρχει μια μικρή δόση υπερβολής. 
Ο μικρός έιναι λέει στην ογδοη τάξη, αντίστοιχη της δικής μας β' γυμνασίου και ήταν εννέα ετών όταν έγιναν οι ακροάσεις κλπ πριν μερικούς μήνες (δηλαδή στην αρχή της σχολικής χρονιάς). Και λέει η Βίκι ότι στις ΗΠΑ οι μαθητές αυτής της τάξης είναι 13-14 ετών. Οπότε φαντάζομαι 14-9=5, αλλά έλα που πολλοί στη β' γυμνασίου είναι 12, επομένως 12-9=3. Αλλά δεν πάει το πράγμα ηλικιακά, γιατί άμα είχαν και σύστημα που μένεις στην ίδια τάξη θα μπορούσε να είναι κανείς στην β΄γυμνασίου στα 25 του. 
Το μόνο λογικό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι είναι κατ'οίκον διδαχθείς και ίσως πηγε σχολείο με κατάταξη. 
Kι ένα κυνικό σχόλιο πού είδα: He skipped 5 grades of american school, so he's basically at the same level as most Εuropean kids of his age.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 16, 2014)

SBE said:


> Η πρώτη ακούγεται σαν γυναίκα μεγαλούτσικη και ίσως και καπνίστρια. Κι έχει και μεγαλίστικο στυλ ερμηνείας, οπότε αν ακούσεις μόνο τη φωνή περιμένεις καμιά λαϊκή αρτίστα, όχι ένα κοριτσάκι.
> Από κει και πέρα, επαυξάνω τα περί παιδιών σε διαγωνισμούς ταλέντων και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί οι δύο μικρές δεν μπορούσαν να τραγουδήσουν κάτι πιο κατάλληλο για την ηλικία τους από το ελληνικό και διεθνές ρεπερτόριο. Δε νομίζω ότι μόνο αυτά τα δύο άσματα καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες της εκπομπής ή μόνο αυτά προβάλλουν τις ικανότητες των μικρών.


Το μεγαλίστικο στυλ ερμηνείας το έχουν πολλά παιδιά, ιδίως σε τέτοια κομμάτια. Την αδικείς πάντως την πρώτη, είδα κι άλλα βιντεάκια, να λέει για παράδειγμα την Όμορφη Πόλη με τελείως ιδιαίτερη ερμηνεία που δεν έχει τίποτε από σκυλάδικο. Κι είναι εντυπωσιακό το πόσο παιδάκι (άχαρο κι ατσούμπαλο) παραμένει μόλις τελειώσει το τραγούδι.


----------



## pontios (Dec 16, 2014)

SBE said:


> To κοίταξα στο ιντερνέτιο και ίσως υπάρχει μια μικρή δόση υπερβολής.
> Ο μικρός έιναι λέει στην ογδοη τάξη, αντίστοιχη της δικής μας β' γυμνασίου και ήταν εννέα ετών όταν έγιναν οι ακροάσεις κλπ πριν μερικούς μήνες (δηλαδή στην αρχή της σχολικής χρονιάς). Και λέει η Βίκι ότι στις ΗΠΑ οι μαθητές αυτής της τάξης είναι 13-14 ετών. Οπότε φαντάζομαι 14-9=5, αλλά έλα που πολλοί στη β' γυμνασίου είναι 12, επομένως 12-9=3.
> Το μόνο λογικό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι είναι κατ'οίκον διδαχθείς και ίσως πηγε σχολείο με κατάταξη.
> 
> ...




Είπε ότι ήταν στην 8η τάξη φέτος, αλλά πρόσθεσε ότι ολοκλήρωσε και τα μαθήματα της 9ης τάξης, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ενδέχεται να προχωρήσει στην 10η τάξη τον επόμενο έτος.

re: the cynical comment and swipe at the US education standards, here's an interesting link, SBE.

http://www.bobinoz.com/blog/4077/australian-education-standards-compared-to-the-uk-and-usa/

Looks like the UK leads the other European countries, but the USA is right up there (and is ahead of most other European countries?).
Australia doesn't fare too badly (I'm surprised), according to this article, anyway (and especially in the PISA assessment).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2014)

Η διαδικασία που γνωρίζω εγώ, γιατί το είχα συζητήσει παλιότερα το θέμα με γνωστή μου Ελληνοαμερικανίδα που το έκανε αυτό, είναι ότι ζητάνε από την διεύθυνση του σχολείου να αξιολογήσει την αίτηση των γονιών/παιδιού για μετάβαση σε μεγαλύτερη τάξη (μία την φορά). Στο μεσοδιάστημα ο μαθητής θα πρέπει να διαβάσει την ύλη που δεν διδάχθηκε, αλλά δεν εξετάζεται σ' αυτήν. Απλά αν δεν την διαβάσει θα έχει κενά και ελλείψεις οπότε ίσως χρειαστεί να επαναλάβει την τάξη στην οποία βρίσκεται ώστε να έχει τον χρόνο να επαναπροσαρμοστεί στην τρέχουσα ύλη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Την ίδια ώρα, στη Νέα Ζηλανδία: www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-29...ng-astonishing-tirade-against-contestant.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2015)

Καλά τούς έκαναν. Επειδή πήραν μια θέση κριτή νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν χυδαία σχόλια απέναντι στον οποιονδήποτε, ταλαντούχο ή ψώνιο. Ντροπή τους.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2015)

Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν είναι πολύ έξυπνο να διαφημίζονται κάποιες τέτοιες δεξιότητες σαν κάτι που ταιριάζει σε τόσο μικρά παιδιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2015)

Άσε που εγώ δεν βλέπω ταλέντο, βλέπω επίδειξη από τις συνηθισμένες που θα έβλεπε κανείς σε μια τάξη μαθητευόμενων. Καλή εκτέλεση, ομολογουμένως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2016)

Δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα.


*Calysta Bevier, 16-year-old cancer survivor, delivers her rendition of Rachel Platten's "Fight Song" at America's Got Talent 2016*


----------



## pontios (Jun 24, 2016)

The young man on drums is my son. Got Talent and looks from his mum. ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJWxZ3JGXzM


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2016)

Μήπως θέλετε να μπείτε στην ΕΕ τώρα που θα φύγει το Βασίλειο; Πώς μπήκατε στη Eurovision, κάπως έτσι...


----------



## pontios (Jun 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μήπως θέλετε να μπείτε στην ΕΕ τώρα που θα φύγει το Βασίλειο; Πώς μπήκατε στη Eurovision, κάπως έτσι...



We can't be denied. 

Here's another tribute band that my son drums for ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h48IfRNcE_M


----------

